# Raw diet



## Juanita M (Mar 30, 2017)

I am taking the leap torso feed my almost 8 month old male gsd. I have don't the research as far as the benefits opposed to kibble and find I am ready to raw feed. 

I was wondering if anyone else here is raw feeding their dog(s) as well. 

I was hoping that if you are, you could give me menu ideas. What meats do you feed breaking them into the appropriate categories. 

I did start feeding raw this Wednesday, and my boy Kairi loves it. I've read to let him stay on the chicken for 2 to 3 weeks, so that gives me more time to figure out the other "muscle meat" he will need. 

Please no bashing on this subject. We all do what we feel is best for our dogs. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

lots of raw feeders here.

I started mine with chicken quarters for a couple of weeks. Then added a different protein with the chicken. Then some organ meat. And built from there.


----------



## Juanita M (Mar 30, 2017)

Can you tell me what cuts of meat are consider muscle meats and what cuts are consider raw editable bone meats to you


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Muscle Meat is pretty much any meat that isn't organ. Hearts, gizzards and stomach (green tripe) are considered muscle meat as it is more of a muscle than organ.

Organ Meat= Liver, pancreas, testicles, spleen, kidneys,brain

Lung is a grey area as to whether it is muscle or organ. I treat as muscle meat but feed in small quantities like organ meat. 

Bones= all bones from poultry and fowl are generally safe. Some dogs have difficulty with turkey legs. Legs, thighs,necks, body frames, wings. Pork and beef necks, lamb ribs, goat ribs, kangaroo ribs, lamb tails, goat tails, small young lamb shanks.

Recreational bones would be those from large heavy animals that can not be eaten but can be chewed on. These would be beef leg bones, pork leg bones, bison bones, knuckle bones, goat legs and large sheep shanks for example.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Deja's evening raw diet overall, not necessarily daily the same: beef heart, green tripe, raw eggs, incl. shells. some yoghurt, chicken backs, turkey necks, lamb, chicken or beef liver, kelp, coconut oil, spirulina powder. All kinds of fruit that I share with her daily.
In the morning a small amount of good kibble (I vary brands).

I have had her for three years: never been sick, healthy coat, pearly white teeth (no brushing needed) and good breath. She is intact.


----------



## Juanita M (Mar 30, 2017)

Have any of you experienced your dog not wanting to eat the bone? When I first gave him the chicken legs he would eat all of it. Now here we are on day 6 and he has figured out how to leave most of the bone behind!!! Ugh... how do I get him to he the bone? I?m worried this is the issue he has diarrhea. I don?t want to put him back on kibble, but feel if he never eats the bone there is no point in raw feeding.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Juanita M said:


> ! Ugh... how do I get him to he the bone? .


 Then he has too much to eat. Just feed him one drumstick per meal until he does eat.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You can crush the bone a bit with a knife (I do this for my little puppies and my old dog) by chopping at it. Also might check his mouth to make sure there isn't a reason why he doesn't want to chew the bone. You could also try adding in turkey necks since they are mostly bone or, as long as he is a chewer, some chicken necks (I wouldn't feed these if he is a stupid gulper). 

I have been feeding raw for 18.5 years. Many many puppies and will have my 10th raw fed litter towards the end of the year. I feed chickens (all parts depending on what I buy, but mostly leg quarters), beef (this is mostly in ground form and for organ meat), beef tripe, lamb/mutton (some organ), goat, flash frozen whole sardines, pork neck, eggs, turkey (mostly necks, but I buy whole turkeys around the holidays) and then I throw in canned sardines or mackerel a couple of times per week.


----------



## Juanita M (Mar 30, 2017)

Thank you everyone who has replied. My boy is eating better with leg quarters. Nothing is left behind. However, I?m starting to think raw feeding might not be working for him. We are on day 10 and he still has diarrhea. Nothing that has him having accidents in the house, but that?s because he?s good at letting me know he has to go out. He has eye mucus the last three days, on top of looking thinner. So I figured I wasnt feeding enough, so I update the amount. On dog food he ate four times and day and was thin. I?m feeling defeated over here. I know there is a transition period that happens, just don?t know if this is normal and for this long. Any feed back would be appreciated.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Juanita M said:


> Thank you everyone who has replied. My boy is eating better with leg quarters. Nothing is left behind. However, I?m starting to think raw feeding might not be working for him. We are on day 10 and he still has diarrhea. Nothing that has him having accidents in the house, but that?s because he?s good at letting me know he has to go out. He has eye mucus the last three days, on top of looking thinner. So I figured I wasnt feeding enough, so I update the amount. On dog food he ate four times and day and was thin. I?m feeling defeated over here. I know there is a transition period that happens, just don?t know if this is normal and for this long. Any feed back would be appreciated.


Are you removing the skin and fat from the chicken quarters? 

Could be that chicken quarters just aren't right for him. He may need less fat, more fiber or higher bone content to make good stools.


----------



## Juanita M (Mar 30, 2017)

voodoolamb said:


> Juanita M said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you everyone who has replied. My boy is eating better with leg quarters. Nothing is left behind. However, I?m starting to think raw feeding might not be working for him. We are on day 10 and he still has diarrhea. Nothing that has him having accidents in the house, but that?s because he?s good at letting me know he has to go out. He has eye mucus the last three days, on top of looking thinner. So I figured I wasnt feeding enough, so I update the amount. On dog food he ate four times and day and was thin. I?m feeling defeated over here. I know there is a transition period that happens, just don?t know if this is normal and for this long. Any feed back would be appreciated.
> ...


I am taking the skin off, and any little bits of fat left behind. 

What would be considered a higher bone content meal that will work? 

I?m wondering if he just has a sensitive stomach. When I first got him at 8 weeks he was on garbage kibble. I did take my time switching him. My boy took longer than I thought to adjust to the new kibble, so that makes me think it?ll be the same for raw feeding.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Juanita M said:


> I am taking the skin off, and any little bits of fat left behind.
> 
> What would be considered a higher bone content meal that will work?
> 
> I?m wondering if he just has a sensitive stomach. When I first got him at 8 weeks he was on garbage kibble. I did take my time switching him. My boy took longer than I thought to adjust to the new kibble, so that makes me think it?ll be the same for raw feeding.


Chicken backs are where I would go next. I usually feed a 1 - 2 chicken backs depending on their size with leg quarters since the quarters I get are generally very meaty.

I have always included fruits and veggies in my raw fed dog's diets for the fiber, antioxidants and other health benefits... Part of the issue with "whole prey model" for some dogs is the lack of fiber.. if they were actually out killing animals they would be eating lots of fur which would act as fiber in the system... Trust me on this. i have seen the aftermath of feeding hairless rats to pet snakes. Not pretty LOL


----------

